# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Μήπως να αλλάξει ο αριθμός των αποθηκευμένων ΠΜ στο γραμματοκιβώτιο;

## klik

100 δεν είναι πολύ λίγα; Στα ΠΜ δεν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις εικόνες και αρχεία, οπότε δεν είναι σοβαρή επιβάρυνση για το server.

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάσου εγώ που είμαι mod, έχω 200 ...



Βέβαια απο την άλλη δεν έχεις και άδικο μιας και ήδη έχω εγώ 
"αποθηκευμένα" περίπου 180. Δεν σου υπόσχομαι όμως τίποτα
μιας και δεν είμαι εγώ ο αρμόδιος. Θα προωθήσω το αίτημα
στον admin.

Τώρα βέβαια όντως σοβαρή επιβάρυνση δεν είναι για το site 
αλλά όταν έχεις να κάνεις με 30000 μέλη ?. Πέρα απο αυτό
ποτέ κανένας δεν διαγράφει τα περιττά ΠΜ (τα παλιά, ή 
αυτά που δεν θέλει) , και αυτό φαίνεται απο το γεγονός οτι 
πάρα πολλές φορές αναφερόμαστε σε κάποιον και του λέμε 
να σβήσει ΠΜ's απο το inbox του μιας και έχει "βουλώσει".

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω να τα κάνουμε 50 μπας και τα εκτιμήσουν σαν παλιό κρασί και αντί να κρατάνε 200 γεμάτο να έχουν 50 καθαρό  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτόματη διαγραφή μετά το πέρας των ... πχ 3 μηνών, εκτός απο αυτά 
που θα είναι/έχουν μεταφερθεί σε φάκελο "Αποθηκευμένα". Όπως έχω
κάνει, απο τις "Επιλογές Φακέλων".

----------

